# New electric standup personal transport vehicle scooter



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1,999.99*
End Date: Sunday Apr-11-2010 13:21:05 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $1,999.99
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

